# Eine gestrichelte Linie



## hbr (7. Aug 2006)

Mal eine ganz einfache Frage: Ich habe eine Line per LineArray mit folgenden Koordinaten gebaut:

(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f)

(0.0f, 1.0f, 0.0f)

Dummerweise ist diese aber als ein Strich dargestellt. Ich möchte diese Linie aber so haben, dass sie jeweils bei 1/4, 2/3 und 3/4 unterbrochen ist. Bei den LineAttributes hab ich folgende Möglichkeiten ausprobiert: PATTERN_DASH_DOT erzeugt eine gestrichelte Linie, aber nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Mit PATTERN_USER_DEFINED kann man die Linie pixelweise unterbrechen. Hier vermute ich mal die Lösung. Aber wie genau das geht, das ist eben meine Frage


----------



## Residuen (7. Aug 2006)

Hi,

in diesem PDF: http://web.informatik.uni-bonn.de/IV/strelen/Lehre/Veranstaltungen/prak2000/EinfuehrungJava3D.pdf findest du auf Seite 18 alles was du benötigst.

Gruß
Residuen


----------



## hbr (8. Aug 2006)

Das Tutorial ist ja recht ok 

Leider hilft es mir nicht bei meinem konkreten Problem..........respektive ich bin zu blöd, um das zu verstehen. :cry:


----------



## Residuen (8. Aug 2006)

Hi,

du kannst deinem Objekt (LineArray) Eigenschaften zuordnen, dazu benötigst du ein Object vom Typ _Appearance_.

Dies beinhaltet z.B. folgende Methoden:

- void setPointAttributes(PointAttributes p);
- void setPolygonAttributes(PolygonAttributes a);
- void setLineAttributes(LineAttributes l);
- void setColoringAttributes(ColoringAttributes c);
*Die Argumente von LineAttributes();*
_LineAttributes(float lineWidth, int linePattern, boolean lineAntialiasing)
lineWidth – Breite default 1
linePattern – PATTERN_SOLID, PATTERN_DASH, PATTERN_DOT, PATTERN_DASH_DOT, PATTERN_USER_DEFINED
lineAntialiasing – schaltet Antialiasing ein_

Dein LineAttribute fügst du deinem Appearance-Objekt hinzu, welches an dein LineArray bei der Erzeugung übergeben wird. Und ZACK, alles ist dashed :wink: 

Ein sehr gutes und umfassendes Java3d-tutorial in deutsch findest du übrigens hier:
http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/


Viel Spaß
Residuen


----------

